# MS help please



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

PM Sent


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

If I didn't know better I would think your post was written by SkiffinIdaho.  This is exactly what he did 2 years ago and lives in BSL during winter. I can't really offer much but I bet he has a ton of good info and is a super nice guy so I recommend you send him a PM.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

> If I didn't know better I would think your post was written by SkiffinIdaho.  This exactly what he did 2 years ago and lives in BSL during winter. I can't really offer much but I bet he has a ton of good info and is a super nice guy so I recommend you send him a PM.


Thanks for the kind words.....I have already sent him a couple of PMs.


----------



## troutozark (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks for looking out for me guys, I've already replied to SkiffinID and will reply to CW soon.

Sounds like we need to get a Snow Bird forum going. ;D


----------



## flounda (Aug 21, 2014)

There is a B & B in Ocean Springs called Oak Shade which is very close to the water. Owner is Marian Wingo and you can look her up in Directory Assistance. She might give you a 10 day rate.


----------



## troutozark (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks for all the PMs and replies folks. SkiffinIdaho and I have hooked up and will be meeting up in BSL early October. I will get in some fishing and also look around and hopefully secure a place to stay for Christmas vacay. Hopefully winter 2015-2016 will be the beginning of our three month trips down.

Cheers ;D ;D


----------



## troutozark (Mar 16, 2013)

Just to update this, after a zillion trips down since last Sept. we have bought a house in Pass Christian and will be moving down full time once school is out. Mr and Mrs SkiffinID have become good friends and they took us out to the Biloxi Marsh in their new Blue Wave in March. That trip did not disappoint and it truly is The Land of The Giants.


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

> Just to update this, after a zillion trips down since last Sept. we have bought a house in Pass Christian and will be moving down full time once school is out.  Mr and Mrs SkiffinID have become good friends and they took us out to the Biloxi Marsh in their new Blue Wave in March.  That trip did not disappoint and it truly is The Land of The Giants.


Good to hear things are working out. PC is beautiful and wife and I have talked of movig there when son is out of house.

Fished w Steve a few times this winter. He's adapted well to the area and it's fun since he has some spots that he prefers that are different than my go to places. So has opened up new water for both of us. 
He still doesn't throw enough purple and black for me but he's getting there.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I throw lots of purple and black. For rainbow trout. Dat aint' no redfish color.....LOL

But I am willing to try it just for you Dano. ;D


----------

